# Out door Layout Removed



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Yesterday and today I Removed the outside layout. Will be selling most of track and some spare track. Health stops me from using it but will still have indoor layout in pole barn (will add track to that one) will be selling it on this site in Classified next week all code 332 brass aristo,LGb and some other brands...... have about 100 feet plus. also some turnouts, 2 LGB Trestles,etc. most have jumper wires and some Split Jaw clamps nice patena on track and some like new(never used them)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. 

JJ


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry here too, but I hope your indoor expansions make up for it Hap.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

sorry to hear. always sad when a layout is torn up

i may be interested in some of it.

regards nate


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear the outside layout had to be removed. I don't look forward to that day when I may have to do that with my little oddball shaped layout I have currently, but want to expand it while I can!

But my time may come sooner than I want for medical reasons as well. Don't know if I'll have an indoor layout or not when the time comes for the outside one to be dismantled.

Currently I might possibly be interested in some straight sections of track. PM me with what straight sections you have and want to sell with price and then I can let you know.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i sent you a PM harold.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

will get back to u all next week will be where there is no internet and spotty cell phone


----------

